# Foot numbness caused by cleat positioning?



## n_schuster (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey all, I've recently noticed numbness occurring while riding only in my right foot. It seems to begin in my big toe, with tingling and then numbness. I've also noticed that if I unclip that shoe and get out of the saddle it goes away almost immediately. Using shamano pedals with entry level diadora shoes, FYI. Knowing a decent amount about anatomy, I thought I could figure it out, but I'm stumped. Anyone experienced something like this?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Move cleats back*



n_schuster said:


> Hey all, I've recently noticed numbness occurring while riding only in my right foot. It seems to begin in my big toe, with tingling and then numbness. I've also noticed that if I unclip that shoe and get out of the saddle it goes away almost immediately. Using shamano pedals with entry level diadora shoes, FYI. Knowing a decent amount about anatomy, I thought I could figure it out, but I'm stumped. Anyone experienced something like this?


The standard recommendation is to move the cleats back. Obviously it could also be that your shoes are too small or you have them cinched too tight. This applies particularly to the toe box of the shoes,


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

You can also try thicker padding in the bed of the shoe, some shoes come with a really thin layer.


----------



## n_schuster (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks, I have always just put the cleats as far forward as they could go. I don't know why, so i will definitely try that first. The shoes are def not too small, but I could be synching (spelling?) them too tight. Thanks to both.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

cinching


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

If those don't work take a look also at the footbed. I found putting in a footbed with good arch support and a "metatarsal button" (Specialized footbeds) did it for me.


----------



## sonoray (Mar 4, 2008)

Definitely try moving the cleat further back so that the ball of your foot is in-line with your pedal spindle. I also get some numbness as well and it's because I just realized that I sometimes curl my toes without really knowing that I do.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Buy stiffer soled shoes and you won't have these numb feet issues.


----------



## n_schuster (Sep 13, 2004)

More thanks, I think I definitely need to get away from just buying the cheapest models with the double straps. Now, what brands have a quality model from 80-100? Something thatll last, nothing flashy..


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

As others have stated, mess with your cleat position.

I had a similar problem and it was more of an issue of me cinching too tight. Something that helped me was cinching them while standing so all of your weight is down.


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

Try moving cleats back. That took care of foot numbness for me. Also got rid of those annoying massive calves I had developed.


----------



## Saltasylum (Nov 26, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> The standard recommendation is to move the cleats back. Obviously it could also be that your shoes are too small or you have them cinched too tight. This applies particularly to the toe box of the shoes,


+1 on the cinched to tight! thats is what was causing my numb feet.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

re: cinching: crinkle your toes (like making a fist with your hands) and while they are like that tighten the straps; when you let your toes relax the spacing should be ok.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

I had very similar problems as well and was wearing Diadora shoes also. The thing that I would say is that what works for one person may not work for you so some of the replies saying do this and you will be cured is dead wrong. This is nothing but trial and error and many of the replies have good suggestions to try. My original shoes were too small and I was cinching them too tight. My feet would fall asleep within a few miles. I was always trying to not spend a fortune as well and this was part of my problem. I found a pair of Shimano R132's(50% off so that appealed to the deal maker in me) that were the correct size and I even stretched them because my foot is pretty wide. First couple of rides my feet would go numb still so I was pretty pissed. I started messing around with different stuff like cleat position, stretching the width of the shoes, foot beds, and different tightness on the straps. The shoes are about a month old and I have a few hundred miles on them now and finally I get no numbness in my feet!! Hallelujah!!! Occasionally it will crop up if I am riding real hard but i just loosen the top strap a touch and it goes away. So no real answer from me other than keep messing with things and you will find that one day it goes away! And it keeps giving you an excuse to get on the bike!! Best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Steve Hogg has a good article on cleat positioning: POWER TO THE PEDAL – CLEAT POSITION » Bike Fit » Feet » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website

I read this after I found my cleat sweet spot through trial and error. It was exactly in the middle of his recommended range. Coincidence? Probably not!


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

ddimick said:


> Steve Hogg has a good article on cleat positioning: POWER TO THE PEDAL – CLEAT POSITION » Bike Fit » Feet » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website
> 
> I read this after I found my cleat sweet spot through trial and error. It was exactly in the middle of his recommended range. Coincidence? Probably not!


Cool website. Thanks for the link! I, too, have been annoyed by foot numbness, so I guess I'll let my trial and error process begin with this Steve Hogg webpage.


----------

